# Help with puppy sleeping arrangements??



## MrsKav (Oct 3, 2011)

Morning all, looking for some advice if poss!
We collected our 9 week old Sprocker on Thurs night around 7pm, it was dark when he arrived and he hadn't really got his bearings so we took him upto bed with us. He was also quite clingy, constantly had some part of his body touching you. He slept in his bed next to me, he whined a little bit but if i hung my hand over his bed he was fine. No accidents and he slept through 10-6 bar a few times i took him out.
I do have a puppy book (recommended off Amazon) and this recommended keeping the puppy in bedroom for first few nights so he got used to being without is littermates, then to move him to where he should sleep after that... But all friends and family have said no, i should start him off where i mean to go on and put him straight into kitchen at night. Some friends say they were advsd this by their vets/breeders etc.
So, last night, fed, toileted, all played out i placed him in bed in kitchen and shut the door. (There was a pillowcase in there off our bed). But he started off crying and then howling, he was spinning round the kitchen. (Small frosted pane of glass at top). He carried on for 15 mins, my husband had to walk away and i was worried as he did sound so distressed so i opened the door, he was so happy, never seen his tail wag so much. He then was really wary of the kitchen and stuck to my heel. I took his bed upstairs again and he slept through with us. This morning he was quite close to me, almost as if he'd lost some trust/become a bit wary...
Did i commit the worst sin and give in? Is it ok to keep him with us a few days and then move him out or will he then be used to sleeping with us? Is there any harm him sleeping with us?Should i lock him in the kitchen a few times in the day? (Yesterday i left him downstairs on his own a bit and he was ok in living room - we have a door to hallway which i shut.)
Sorry for rambling, bit worried, i intend to lock him in kitchen in day when i go to work - i have next week off to implement anything.


----------



## grandad (Apr 14, 2011)

MrsKav said:


> Morning all, looking for some advice if poss!
> We collected our 9 week old Sprocker on Thurs night around 7pm, it was dark when he arrived and he hadn't really got his bearings so we took him upto bed with us. He was also quite clingy, constantly had some part of his body touching you. He slept in his bed next to me, he whined a little bit but if i hung my hand over his bed he was fine. No accidents and he slept through 10-6 bar a few times i took him out.
> I do have a puppy book (recommended off Amazon) and this recommended keeping the puppy in bedroom for first few nights so he got used to being without is littermates, then to move him to where he should sleep after that... But all friends and family have said no, i should start him off where i mean to go on and put him straight into kitchen at night. Some friends say they were advsd this by their vets/breeders etc.
> So, last night, fed, toileted, all played out i placed him in bed in kitchen and shut the door. (There was a pillowcase in there off our bed). But he started off crying and then howling, he was spinning round the kitchen. (Small frosted pane of glass at top). He carried on for 15 mins, my husband had to walk away and i was worried as he did sound so distressed so i opened the door, he was so happy, never seen his tail wag so much. He then was really wary of the kitchen and stuck to my heel. I took his bed upstairs again and he slept through with us. This morning he was quite close to me, almost as if he'd lost some trust/become a bit wary...
> ...


dogs learn by association and what gives them pleasure. The more pleasure the stronger the association with the behaviour and the more the behaviour manifests itself. Whining and getting your attention = pleasure for the dog. You can carry on doing what you are doing and at some stage wean him off the bedroom. This will require modifying his behaviour and that is more difficult and requires more patience. So up to you really.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

I don`t know - would you put a baby in a bunk bed? 
The pup is a baby - treat him like one and give him company and security by making him a bed near you and in a few weeks he will grow up a bit and be ready to accept a bit more separation. 
Mother Nature programmes infants to cling to their mums for a reason. Then the gradual maturing process prompts the youngster to explore. (Then of course you get the teenage rebellion but let`s not go there yet)
Work with Nature, not against her and it will become a lot easier.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Your friends and family are probably thinking of the old advice, when it was thought dogs were trying to take over the world and had no agenda other than to be top dog and rule the roost. Nowadays that's been disproved, dogs aren't trying to take over the world and pups don't try to manipulate people by crying, they're just scared.

I agree with your book and the people here who tell you it's fine to reassure your pup and let him sleep near you. It's what I did and now my girl is 7 months old she chooses to sleep in her bed downstairs more often than not. Probably because my husband has an ear infection atm and it makes him snore. lol

If you are going to leave him in the kitchen all day (how long?) when you go to work though, a week isn't long to get him used to it, regardless of what you do at night tbh.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

My pup started off downstairs at night - we made sure he was dead tired before settling him - so he couldn't whine. We did this for 4 weeks then went on holiday and because the crate would fit no where else and the dogs sleep with us - he slept with us and that's where he's been ever since.

It is not the law that your dog sleep downstairs or where ever. Your dog can sleep where ever you want it to. The only reason why Louie was downstairs was because it made for easier toilet training. 

You could start off with a crate or bed next to yours for a week or so, then move it out onto the landing (you may need a couple of babygates) and then gradually move him down to where you want him to be.. He will grow more secure as he grows..


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Pup doesn't know you are their new owners and you are going to take care of them. Poor blighter thinks they've been dognapped! Taken from mum and littermates into a new place, nothing familiar. I'd nod politely to the friends and family that say to put him in the kitchen and ignore him and then do what the heck you feel is best for YOUR pup!

I intended crate training Tink and didn't really want to be lugging it around for day/night training . I chose to sleep downstairs on the sofa until Tink was happily settled in plus it's so much easier for middle of the night toilet trips. Once she had begun to settle into a routine I spent part of the night on the sofa and part in bed. Finally when she was comfortable this was her home now and it was a safe loving place to be. I moved back upstairs, she now sleeps on the sofa instead lol


----------



## MrsKav (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks for all your advice, think i will keep him with me for a while. Today he seem more confident, has been outisde on own etc so will see how it goes....
(He will only be left for a couple of hrs in day in kitchen.)


----------



## Mama Sass (Sep 8, 2009)

I tried for three days and nights to have Basil sleep in the kitchen until my mum gave me a stern talking to and said he was just a baby and needed to be with us!!

So we had him in his crate next to the bed - he slept brilliantly knowing we were close by and whenever he did start to whine I would just roll over or cough to let him know we were still around and he would soon settle again.

He is almost 2 now and he sleeps in our bedroom but in his own bed...however most mornings about six o'clock he comes up on the bed and snuggles in between us! It also means that the cat gets the run of house which is what he was used to before Basil came along so it was a winner for everyone really. :thumbup: 

Dogs like to be close to their owners and if you're happy to have him in the bedroom then I see no reason to stop what you're doing.


----------



## decoratedlady08 (Mar 22, 2011)

I think everyone is different when it comes too settling in their pups. 
With our first 2 which we got together they slept at the bottom of the stairs from day one no problems never cried once but then they had each other too curl up with. 
The new pup has slept in the dining room from day one by himself, with no problems. Maybe he could sense the other 2 were around even though they were not with him.
Everyone says we were really lucky as most pups cry for a few nights.
The only time we had any problems was when we tried too use a cage, he went mental so we took him out and he just slept on his bed quietly.
He spends all day with the other two now but still prefers too sleep on his own so we leave him too it as he is happy.


----------



## Archie11 (Oct 2, 2011)

we got our puppy, older than yours about 8 months, from a rescue centre. 1st night he slept well in his crate downstairs( prob exhausted), 2nd night we put him there again and he cried for hours until i gave in as i was worried about the neighbours. We put the crate in our bedroom, 4th night got rid of crate and he was in his bed in our bedroom, 8th night in his bed in the landing... and now almost 2 weeks later he cant be bothered to come up and he's happy to stay the night in his bed downstairs...but does come on the landing from time to time... he tried to come in our bed but that's off limit...Once they settle it's much easier.... Although we still have big probs when we leave him on his own... but that will still take time! Good luck!


----------



## Mama Sass (Sep 8, 2009)

Archie11 said:


> we got our puppy, older than yours about 8 months, from a rescue centre. 1st night he slept well in his crate downstairs( prob exhausted), 2nd night we put him there again and he cried for hours until i gave in as i was worried about the neighbours. We put the crate in our bedroom, 4th night got rid of crate and he was in his bed in our bedroom, 8th night in his bed in the landing... and now almost 2 weeks later he cant be bothered to come up and he's happy to stay the night in his bed downstairs...but does come on the landing from time to time... he tried to come in our bed but that's off limit...Once they settle it's much easier.... Although we still have big probs when we leave him on his own... but that will still take time! Good luck!


I was also worried about the neighbours so that was another reason for him coming in with us. Like you we gradually moved Basil out on to the landing and he was happy there for a while.

Then last year my nan died and my husband was away working. I didn't want to be on my own and didn't have the heart to move Basil out on to the landing that night and he's been in our room ever since! He was such a comfort that night though, I wouldn't change it for the world now!


----------

